
Dungeon Master Skills You Can Bring to Work #2 – Deliberation - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2019/08/18/team-decision-making/#.XVqjBBZkEEQ.hackernews
======
PaulHoule
Reading this series reminds me why I don't DM D&D but I do DM Toon, Paranoia
and Call of Cthulhu.

In those games if the behavior of players gets out of hand you can use the
environment to put them in their place without them feeling that you've
wrecked the character that they've invested so much emotionally in.

Also I hate all the crazy dice in D&D and much prefer games that have a
limited set of dice. It is not fun searching for the third d4 that slid behind
the couch.

When I "improv" Paranoia often the characters never make it to the briefing
room but they still have fun.

